# με σακουλιάζουν



## Theseus (Jul 5, 2017)

I read the definition in slang.gr but it contained so many cross-references to other slang words that I am none the wiser. I have come across σακουλιάζω as meaning 'sag' of skin as in old age.
What I can gather is that the phrase refers to a police raid & involves eventually a trial followed by long imprisonment, implied by the phrase 'wrapping them in paper like sardines [cf. Θα σε τυλιξω σε κόλλα χαρτί]. 

Ρε συ, που πήγε ο Μάκης κι οι λοιποί. Περίεργο! Πώς το ρεμπελιό των ποπολάρων δε φάνηκε ακόμη;
- Δε το'μαθες; Χτες βράδυ ξεσήκωσαν τη γειτονιά με μπουζούκια - μπαγλαμάδες και στήσανε γλέντι... Η χοντογιώργαινα η στρίτζω ειδοποίησε την αστυνομία και τους σακουλιάσανε...

I know about the Rebellion of the Populares: the rebellion against Venetian rule in Zakynthos in 1628. How does it fit here? Is it a joke? Who is η χοντογιώργαινα, apart from being an old bag (στρίτζω?) who informed the police about the riotous party? Is she a member of the Hondos Georgios family? What is the meaning of the name Hondogeorgiana?

Lots of questions but little light. :curse:


----------



## Palavra (Jul 5, 2017)

I must find out someday why you are doing this to yourself: this type of slang can be specific to only a group of friends, it doesn't matter if it's on slang.gr. :) 

Anyway, _ρεμπελιό των ποπολάρων_ is jokingly used for Makis and his friends, but I can't tell you why, as it appears to be an inside nickname. _Χοντογιώργαινα _must be the wife of a Giorgos Hondos, whom I do not know, he must be a neighbour. _Στρίτζω _is a hag, not necessarily old, and there is a male equivalent, _στρίτζης_. _Σακουλιάζω _must mean that they were arrested, i.e. they were bagged and carried away. Apart from _στρίτζω_, none of the other slang words and expressions are widely used in Greek today. Slang.gr says that _σακουλιάζω _is old slang, I'm guessing from the fifties. Unrecognisable today, though, unless used in context. Today, we say _δένω, τους δέσανε. _


----------



## Neikos (Jul 5, 2017)

σακουλιάζω : όταν κάνει έφοδο η αστυνομία, συνήθως σε ένα παράνομο στέκι (τεκέ, παράνομη χαρτοπαικτική λέσχη κλπ), και συλλαμβάνει επ' αυτοφώρω τους παρευρισκόμενους. (δεν πολυχρησιμοποιείται σήμερα)

[Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη]
σακουλιάζω [sakulázo] Ρ2.1α μππ. σακουλιασμένος : (προφ.) για ύφασμα που έχει χάσει την ελαστικότητά του και δεν εφαρμόζει πια καλά ή για δέρμα που έχει χαλαρώσει: Σακούλιασε το παντελόνι στα γόνατα. Σακούλιασαν τα μάτια της, έχουν δημιουργήσει από κάτω σακούλες. [σακούλ(α) -ιάζω]

ρεμπελεύω : ζω χωρίς να εργάζομαι, χωρίς να κάνω κάτι το κοινωνικά αποδεκτό,
τεμπελιάζω (Βικιπαίδεια)

Ρέμπελος : που δεν κάνει τίποτε άλλο από το να ρεμπελεύει, τεμπέλης, ανεπρόκοπος. (Βικιπαίδεια)

https://www.slang.gr/lemma/18528-rempelos

Όσον αφορά το χοντογιώργαινα νομίζω πώς ήθελε να γράψει χοντρογιώργαινα, αλλά μπορεί να ισχύει κι αυτό που λέει η Παλάβρα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2017)

...
*τσουβαλιάζω *-ομαι: [...] 2.β. (λαϊκ.) συλλαμβάνω, πιάνω: _Tον τσουβάλιασε η αστυνομία.

Σακουλιάζω _may be an old equivalent (I haven't encountered it in this sense, but I haven't encountered everything under the sun, or moon in this case) or a more recent use for this sense influenced by the older, prevalent _τσουβαλιάζω_, or even a misnomer (which unfortunately is not rare in slang.gr).


----------



## Theseus (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks, both. I was looking for a suitable word for sag or droop of skin, as in 'his beer paunch was sagging over the top of his jeans'. This led me on to σακουλιάζω, which seemed the general term. Then I saw the above phrase in slang.gr and followed it up. Despite it seeming to be a waste of time, I have learnt about the revolt against the Venetians in 1628 and read the article in modern Greek in Wikipedia; also the phrase θα σε τυλίξω σε κόλλα χαρτί (apparently still in use about the police getting someone jailed for a long time) and a pretty good description of a riotous party (Δε το'μαθες; Χτες βράδυ ξεσήκωσαν τη γειτονιά με μπουζούκια - μπαγλαμάδες και στήσανε γλέντι)! Why do I do this, Palαύρα ? Because after an hour of learning conversational Greek on the radio, by courtesy of the excellent Radio Cyprus course, I get very tired and somewhat bored with practising sentences about a family photo and who is who in Greek. So I go over some of the questions I have asked in Lexilogia and to learn vocabulary I imagined the guy in my question yesterday: There was a man.. and try to describe him in Greek to myself with additional details like his sagging chest and paunch etc. I didn't know the Greek for sag/droop so we are back to σακουλιάζω. The trouble is that it's probably the wrong word anyway!!? Ah, well...


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2017)

Theseus said:


> ... also the phrase θα σε τυλίξω σε κόλλα χαρτί (apparently still in use about the police getting someone jailed for a long time) ...



ΦΡ _τυλίγω κπ. σε μια κόλα χαρτί:_ α. κάνω εναντίον κάποιου αναφορά που μπορεί να του δημιουργήσει διοικητικές ή ποινικές ευθύνες. β. ξεγελώ κπ., τον πείθω εύκολα να κάνει κτ. που εγώ θέλω.

Hot off Sarant's press: Τον τύλιξαν σε μια κόλλα χαρτί -με γενετικό υλικό.


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2017)

Theseus said:


> Thanks, both. I was looking for a suitable word for sag or droop of skin, as in 'his beer paunch was sagging over the top of his jeans'. This led me on to σακουλιάζω, which seemed the general term. ...



And this leads me on to Droopy, eyes or otherwise: *droopy eyes*. 




daeman said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Theseus (Jul 5, 2017)

Triple thanks, 'Man! What a coincidence that sarant has done that long article on the phrase! :):)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 5, 2017)

Theseus said:


> Why do I do this, Palαύρα ? Because after an hour of learning conversational Greek on the radio, by courtesy of the excellent Radio Cyprus course, I get very tired & somewhat bored with practising sentences about a family photo & who is who in Greek.


What I meant was that sometimes, I get the impression that your research takes you to webpages that have so specific a language that it may be only used by a bunch of people, and by a "bunch" I mean maybe 5 :) This is often the case with many entries in slang.gr, where people sometimes enter expressions that only they and their friends use (And of course I don't mean to tell you what to do with your time. It's just that for me, such entries may be overly confusing for no good reason and can be frustrating even for native speakers).


----------



## SBE (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm with Palavra on this one. I have never heard the word in this context before and if I heard it I would assume it means τσουβαλιάζω but not give it much thought. 
As for something that is sagging, you can also say έχει κρεμάσει (a person or a thing, for example, someone's belly). You can find it in dressmaking glossary, if one side of a garment is longer than the other because say, of stretching, or you can find it describing someone's belly. By the way I just entered this in google to come up with some examples, and I think I found the most apt and up to date example from Greek television Έχει κρεμάσει ολόκληρος= he is sagging all over.


----------



## Neikos (Jul 5, 2017)

daeman said:


> ...
> *τσουβαλιάζω *-ομαι: [...] 2.β. (λαϊκ.) συλλαμβάνω, πιάνω: _Tον τσουβάλιασε η αστυνομία.
> 
> Σακουλιάζω _may be an old equivalent (I haven't encountered it in this sense, but I haven't encountered everything under the sun, or moon in this case) or a more recent use for this sense influenced by the older, prevalent _τσουβαλιάζω_, or even a misnomer (which unfortunately is not rare in slang.gr).



Λες να είναι misnomer και να έπεισα τον εαυτό μου ότι το έχω ακούσει; Τα κάνω κάτι τέτοια. Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος πάντως.
Ως εναλλακτικό του τσουβαλιάζω, μπουζουριάζω, το βρίσκω σε κάνα δυο σχόλια στο ιντερνέτι.

"Οι 50 ξένοι πολίτες (μαζί με το Ζοζέ Μποβέ) μεταξύ των οποίων και δέκα περίπου Ανυπότακτοι Ιταλοί (Ya Basta! κλπ) είχαν προσπαθήσει την Παρασκευή να κάνουν πορεία στον ισραηλινό τομέα της Ιερουασλήμ. Μόλις, όμως, έβγαλαν τις "απαγορευμένες" παλαιστινιακές σημαίες, η ισραηλινή αστυνομία τους *σακούλιασε* πάραυτα. Υπάρχει διαρκής διεθνής παρουσία στο πλευρό των παλαιστινίων από διάφορα κινήματα της "αντιπαγκοσμιοποίησης"."

"ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΝΙΣΤΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΚΥΠΡΙΟΙ *ΣΑΚΟΥΛΙΑΣΑΝ* ΤΟΝ ΠΡΩΗΝ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΥΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑΝ ΝΑ ΔΙΚΑΣΤΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΘΗΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΤΣΟΧΑΤΖΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ."

Επίσης, το λένε και στο ποδόσφαιρο όταν ένας παίχτης απαλλάσσεται από τον αντίπαλο με τρίπλα, αν και όταν ήμουν πιτσιρικάς το λέγαμε μόνο όταν περνούσαμε την μπάλα ανάμεσα από τα πόδια του αντιπάλου.

Και ως εναλλακτικό του τσεπώνω, παντελονιάζω κλπ.


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2017)

Neikos said:


> Λες να είναι misnomer και να έπεισα τον εαυτό μου ότι το έχω ακούσει; Τα κάνω κάτι τέτοια. Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος πάντως. Ως εναλλακτικό του τσουβαλιάζω, μπουζουριάζω, το βρίσκω σε κάνα δυο σχόλια στο ιντερνέτι.
> ...



Τι να σου πω, Νίκε; Εγώ δεν το έχω πετύχει, αλλά όπως έγραψα και πριν, αυτό δεν λέει και πάρα πολλά. Απλές υποθέσεις έκανα, επειδή δεν το είχα ξανασυναντήσει (και λίγο σαν να σκεφτόμουν γραπτά), για να βοηθήσω τον Θησέα. Αφού όμως το έχεις πετύχει από διαφορετικές πηγές, θα λέγεται, έστω και από λίγους. Άλλωστε, καί γι' αυτό είμαστε εδώ, για να μαθαίνουμε ο ένας απ' τον άλλο. Άλλη μία πιθανότητα: μπορεί κάλλιστα να είναι εν τη γενέσει του στα σπάργανα ακόμα, να μην έχει βρει τον δρόμο του και να περιπλανιέται στα σοκάκια. Αν και έχει μερικά εμπόδια να ξεπεράσει: τα προϋπάρχοντα και καθιερωμένα (μπορεί όμως και γι' αυτό να αναδύθηκε, επειδή τα παλιότερα είναι και πολυφορεμένα, οπότε η νεότητα ή σπανιότητά του ίσως να αποδειχτεί πλεονέκτημα) και τις πολλές σημασίες που μπορεί να δεχτεί, όλες στο ίδιο τσουβάλι σακί.

Tag 'em, bag 'em and we're done. 

bag: 1._ tv._ to capture and arrest someone. (see also _bagged_. _Underworld_.) _They bagged the robber with the loot still on him._


----------



## Theseus (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks, Pal and SBE. I'm quite happy for two native and very competent speakers of Greek (and, no doubt, several other languages) to offer advice, which is readily taken. Thank you.:):)


----------



## Theseus (Jul 7, 2017)

To, 'Man and Neikos, thanks for all the new material and the exact parallel with the English word 'to bag'. My apparently futile thread has provided some very good information, so al least I'm glad of that. :):)
For the 'legal' usage of σακουλιάζω I suppose that perhaps there is a kindred English word 'to stitch one up'.


----------

